# Videosequenz schneiden - Brauche ideen was ich "aufnehmen" soll



## Nelly (2. Februar 2006)

Hi,

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235111

das ist mein neustes Projekt. Ich will das mit nem Video in Szene setzen. Nur leider ist das ein ziemlich statisches Objekt und ich weiß nicht so recht was ich da raus machen kann. 

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich sequenzen aneinander schneiden kann. Also z.b. mit nem Zoom auf die LED's beginnen - Schnitt - Kamera einmal rum fahren.

Soll alles in allem so um die 1-2 Minuten lang werden. Immer nur Bilder machen find ich ein wenig zu langweilig. Muss mich mal an Videos ranmachen. 

Meine Ideen bis jetzt waren:
-ein Video wo sich die Festplatte aus den einzenden Teilen zusammenfügt. Also aus Frontblende, Stender/Halterung, hintere Blende, Schrauben (noch nicht dran, sind an oben drauf und unten drunter an den enden jeweils.)
-Video das mit ner art Staubsauger-Kamera einstellung anfängt..also quasi die Kamera über die buchstaben von TrekStor fahren lassen und dann am ende die kamera so drehen das man es komplett lesen kann. (genau das werde ich jetzt auch mal als erste sequenz machen)

Will einfach erstmal n paar kurze stücke von ca. 5-15 sekunden sammeln die ich dann später zusammen schneiden kann und Musik kommt auch noch drauf, was klassisches oder n ruhiger HipHop-Beat denke ich. 

Oder hat jemand Beispiele die ähnliches machen?
Oder evtl. gibt da tutorials zu?

Bin für jeden dummen Vorschlag dankbar. (natürlich auch für jeden guten)

MfG


----------



## 27b-6 (2. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Das hier setzt sich zwar nicht zusammen, ist aber meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Produktpräsentationen die wo gibt. 
Erst werden nur kurze Ausschnitte des Produktes dargeboten, dann erst die Gesamtansicht. 
In Punkto Schnitt, Kamerafahrt, Tempo einfach 1A!

Im Übrigen denke ich, dies ist nicht des richtige Forum; eher was für Videoschnitt und/oder Compositing


----------

